# Elektronikas forums >  Elektrodzineeja griezes momenta meeriishana

## Pinguin

Labrit.

Gribu uzbuuveet elektrisku korkju skruuveeshanas ieriici, kura apstaatos, kad sasniegts vajadziigais aizskruveshanas speks.
Ideja skaidra - jaameera elektrodzineeja slodze, un kad saniegta noteikta veertiiba (reguleejama ar potencionetru), dzineejs izsledzas uz dazhaam sekundeem, tad atkal iesledzas.
Jautaajumi:
1. Kadi dzineeja veidi shim nolukam butu piemeroti? Universalie mainjstravas, lidzstravas, asinhronie, vai kadi citi. (pashlaik ir pieejams vienfazu asinhronais ar iebuveto palaishanas kontuuru, bet pieljauju ka shis nav vis piemerotakais)
2. Kuram dzineja tipam patereatais I (vismaz es ta domaju ka jemera I) visvairak mainas atkariba no slodzes? (no taa izriet reguleeshanas precizitaate)

----------


## Vikings

Domāju, ka šim uzdevumam vislabāk varētu derēt līdzstrāvas kolektormotors. Tam regulējot strāvu arī varētu iegūt vajadzīgo spēku.

----------


## kaspich

+101 un kolektormotoriem buus vienkaarshaaka arii elektronika.
veel ko vajadzees: aatruma stabilizeeshanu atkariibaa no slodzes.
tb, kaut kaadaa diapazonaa apgriezieni tiek stabilizeeti, un tad - hops/izsleegti.

----------


## Andrejs

> Gribu uzbuuveet elektrisku korkju skruuveeshanas ieriici, kura apstaatos, kad sasniegts vajadziigais aizskruveshanas speks.


 Gribu uzbūvēt lidmašīnu, bet īsti nezinu kā...
šī problēma nav jārisina elektriski, bet mehāniski! Paskaties uz jebkuru skrūvpistoli. Viss tur ir, jāpieliek tik gals atbilstošam korķim.
Nedomā tak rūpnicu aprīkot :: .

----------


## Isegrim

Vai ar izslīdošu sajūgu nepietiek?

----------


## Didzis

Man arī liekas, ka paņem gatavu skrvpistoli un viss Tev tur būs. Uzgriez tikai vajadzīgo spēku un sabīdi barbloku. Neko tak vairak nevajag. Protams, var mērīt motora strāvu un salodēt verķi, kurs nostrādā pie konkrētas strāvas, bet mehāniski točna būs vienkāršāk.

----------


## Pinguin

Skruvpistoles sajugu jau esmu izmēģinājis protams (tik netalantīgs jau nesmu ka nebutu to iedomajies) šobrīd tiek lietots, bet tam ir virkne sliktu īpašību - neprecizitate, izmaiņa laikā, mainīgas "histerēzes" problēmas plus vēl ļoti nepieciešama ir funkcija, ka motors apstājas kad sasniegts spēks (sajūgs to nenodrošina). 
Tātad man vajadzētu 12V kolektormotoru,  ar reduktoru.  Pirmais kas nāk prātā ir logu tīrītāja motors, bet tas apmēram 3 -4 reizes par lēnu. Kam nāk prātā vēl kāds motors?

----------


## ansius

neba pirmais, kas iedomājas logu tīrītāju motorus, bet teikšu uz reiz - atmet domu skanē, netur viņi, pārbaudīts - netur. tak kaut vai: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_kw...ared&_kw=motor

otrs - kā domā detektēt, kad ir sasniegts max spēks? pēc slodzes strāvas? diez gan nekorekti, tātad vajadzīgs kāds devējs, un tad jau sāk palikt vienkāršāk mehāniski risinājumi. cik nu redzu poligrāfijā, priekšroka tiek dota mehāniskam risinājumam, ja vien elektroniskajam nav kāds īpašs pamatojums.

----------


## Pinguin

Paldies, nezinaju ka tadus motorinjus var nopirkt un pietam tik leti  :Confused: 

Nu eletriskaa speeka detekteeshana bija mana doma, jo ruupnieciskajaas iekaartaas (taadaas kas man analogas man vajadziigajaam) muusdienaas visi paariet uz elektrisko torque sensing. Agraak domineeja mehaaniskie, vai magneetiskie, bet tagat praktiski tikai elektriski...
Taada jau arii ir mana jautaajuma buutiiba - vai varam to uzbuuveet, un cik korekti tas straadaas.
Vienreiz PERUZA man taadu verkji taisiija, bet uztaisiija pilniigi nejeedziigu, tapeec shoreiz gribu to uzprojekteet pats, tapeec ari ludzu juusu - elektronikju paliidziibu. Jo man elektronika ir vieniigaa vaajaa tehniskaa puse.


citaats: "Nedomā tak rūpnicu aprīkot :: . "    Kaareiz tieshi to arii taisos dariit  :: 

P.S. Logu tiiriitaaja motorinji man gan liekas pietiekoshi "turoshi" jo peec savas specifikaacijas ir paredzeeti nenormali lielam darba muuzham un pie augstaam temperatuuraam. Reaali vienu logu tiiriitaaja motorinju izmantoju citaa ieriicee, kas veic turpu-shurpu kustiibu ar slodzi ap 10 kg 2 cm diapazonaa, un straadaa jau vairaakus gadus - vairaakus miljonus ciklus nostraadaajis...

----------


## Tārps

Izklausās diezgan bērnišķīgi : mehāniskais sajūgs nogurst !  Vai Tu domā , ka elektrodzinējs nenogurs, ja ir runa par kolektornieku !
 Tad jau vajadzēs super stabīlu barošanas avota spriegumu + lielu jaudas rezervi. Piedevām pārliecību, ka nedils oglītes, nenolietosies gultņi u.t.t..
Noteikti būs nepieciešams paralelās ierosmes dzinējs, ja jau tik milzīgi precīzi vajag. Kā jau teicu, super precīza barošana, strāvas kontrole, kontroles bloķēšna sākuma un beigu posmā, strāvas komutācija, u.t.t.. 
  Te jau viens, otrs "spīdeklis" aiz "ņex....j ģelaķ" var paspīdēt ar savām super sarežģītajām shēmu idejām. Var būt šoreiz tas tiešām būtu vietā, bet var būt ideja par to "profesionālo skrūvējamo" vienkārši stulba.

----------


## Isegrim

Katru dienu pasaulē aizskrūvē miljoniem dažādu pudeļu. Kā tur viņiem ar to velosipēda gudrošanu?

----------


## abergs

Fiksā ideja: motors nostiprināts grozāmājā čaulā, kad sasniegts atsperes spēks čaula ar motoru
pagriežas (atraujas nobalsta "B") bultas "A" virzienā. Sensors (iduktīvais) piefiksē šo momentu.

----------


## Tārps

Man gan liekas, ka neesam pie īstā peļu cauruma. 
  Normāli pasaulē šādas lietas skrūvē nevis pēc spēka, bet lineāri - tas ir līdz konkrētu mikronu attālumam no pudeles kakliņa. Nav jau svarīgi, ar kādu spēku pievelk, bet ir svarīgi par cik saspiež blīvējamo materiālu. Nu protams, ja tas viss ir jauns un standarta, bet ja nu autors pudeļu korķus taisās vākt pa miskastēm un galdu apakšām, tad lieta mainās. 
 Es gan domāju, ka vajag iet sadaļā par mikro kontroleriem un tur speči ātri šo lietu nokārtos.

----------


## Pinguin

Tārps, esmu redzejis ljoti daudzas iekartas un bijis daudzaas iekaartu razhotaaju ruupniicaas, bet nekur neesmu redzeejis tadu principu kaadu apraksti Tu. Agrāk modē bija skrūvgalvas ar magnētiskajiem sajūgiem, tagat 99% piedava tikai elektrisku griezes momenta regulēšanu. Pudelju razhotaji dod specifikaacijas ar cik Nm jāskrūvē, un parasti rūpnīcā ir Nm testeris kas pārbauda vai korķītis pievilkts pietiekoši. 
Korķiem kam dizaina dēļ ir nepieciešamas ļoti precīzs attālums līdz pudeles plecam, ir dubults izpildījums - "melnais" korķis, kuru aizskrūvē pēc Nm, un tad uzpresē dekoratīvo čaulu, kuru uzpresē piem. 0,5 mm no pudeles pleca. 
Pēc tavas shēmas skrūvējot, puse pudelītes būtu nepietiekoši aizskrūvētas un pusei būtu nolūzis kakliņš. 

Nesaprotu ko tu saskati "bērnišķīgu" faktā, ka mani neapmierina prasts mehāniskais sajūgs? Manas pudelītes ir ļoti mazinjas, un tas skrūvmašīnas sajūgs ir jāregulē uz pašu vājāko, un dēļ viņa uzbūves, viņam ir liels pīķis kamēr viņš sāk tarkšķēt un šis pīķis ir katrā ciklā savādāks, un nekontrolējams. Uz lielām pudelēm savādāk - tur ir daudz lielāks spēks vajadzīgs un tur tas urbenes sajūgs darbojas pietiekoši labi, un tiek arī aktīvi lietots. Otrkārt - kā jau teicu, ļoti vajadzīga ir apstāšanās funkcija, ko sajūgs nenodrošina.

----------


## Pinguin

> Fiksā ideja: motors nostiprināts grozāmājā čaulā, kad sasniegts atsperes spēks čaula ar motoru
> pagriežas (atraujas nobalsta "B") bultas "A" virzienā. Sensors (iduktīvais) piefiksē šo momentu.
>  2919


 Šādu variantu ari biju apdomājis. Tu mini induktīvo devēju, bet derētu jau arī vienkārši mikroslēdzis. Ja nesanāks nekas ar strāvas mērīšanas variantu, tad būs vien jātaisa šitāds.

----------


## kaspich

mani  5 centi:
1. tie motorinji jaacheko. leetajiem buus plastmasas reduktors un ilgi taads nestraadas;
2. ar torque kontroli elektroniski neviens neliedz dariit sekojoshi:
a) tiek kontroleeta I, un tai pieaugot, tiek nodetekteets briidis, kad I pieaug [taatad, korkjisha bliiveejoshais materiaals saak saspiesties];
b) no shii briizha tiek padots Ix impulss laaiku Tx ar I, kas tuvu max, lai korkjis veiktu konkreetu lenkji/vienaadi nobliiveetu materiaalu
c) tiek detektees Imax b punkta beigaas. ja tas netiek sasniegts - tiek padots fault, ibo - vai nu korkjitis kjiileeja, ibo ir aprauta viitne, ibo bliiveejuma defekti

analogi kontroleejot I, var ljoti advancetus risinajumus izveidot  ::

----------


## heinrx

hz,par to plasmazas zobratu īsti nepiekrītu,neesmu sastapis vēl nevienu kuram būtu viņš aprauts.

----------


## kaspich

nu, es esmu  ::  un? tak padomaa logjiski. ja cilvekam vajag ruupniicas aprikoshanai, lieliem griezes momentiem. tur bez variantiem - plastmasa neder.
plastmasa izdilst pat suuda gaismas efektoros, kur lielu griezes momentu nevajag..

----------


## Tārps

Nedomāju gan , ka visā pasaulē būtu svarīgi ar kādu spēku pievelk korķi, bet gan lai blīvējošais materiāls tiktu precīzi saspiests, ne pārspiests, ne laistu garām. Bet ja nu esi ieciklējies uz griezes spēku, tad vēl robototehnikā lieto pneimatikas griezējus. Tur ieregulē ar reduktoru vajadzīgo spiedienu un gribēdams vairāk nepievilksi. Bet ja tas arī par sarežģitu un esi ieciklējies uz urbmašīnu, tad tikai Kaspich darbs super procesoru radīt. Bet cik zinu, viņš bez 30 EUR stundā pat nepakustas.

----------


## kaspich

paklausies, stulbais daudzkaaji, es tak pat dlja osobo tupih uzrakstiiju, kaa ar I kontroli to var dariit/jaadara. ko Tu te mal vienu un to pashu.
a par 30E/h skauzh?  :: 
nav mana vaina, ka Tu nejeedz i pa 3E/h.. katrs tak izveelaas - ko maaciities un vai maaciities..

----------


## Pinguin

> mani  5 centi:
> 1. tie motorinji jaacheko. leetajiem buus plastmasas reduktors un ilgi taads nestraadas;
> 2. ar torque kontroli elektroniski neviens neliedz dariit sekojoshi:
> a) tiek kontroleeta I, un tai pieaugot, tiek nodetekteets briidis, kad I pieaug [taatad, korkjisha bliiveejoshais materiaals saak saspiesties];
> b) no shii briizha tiek padots Ix impulss laaiku Tx ar I, kas tuvu max, lai korkjis veiktu konkreetu lenkji/vienaadi nobliiveetu materiaalu
> c) tiek detektees Imax b punkta beigaas. ja tas netiek sasniegts - tiek padots fault, ibo - vai nu korkjitis kjiileeja, ibo ir aprauta viitne, ibo bliiveejuma defekti
> 
> analogi kontroleejot I, var ljoti advancetus risinajumus izveidot


 Kaspich, paldies! Šitas jau protams izklausās super, labas idejas kā pilnveidot šo procesu nākotnē. Bet iesākumam derēs vienkārši - sasniedzam Ix, atslēdzam motoru, paiet Tx ieslēdzam motoru --- gaidam atkal kamēr tiks sasniegts Ix. 
Pareizi rakstīji, ka griešanās sākuma brīdī jābloķē I chekoshana. Man šķiet ka Peruzas vīri ar to arī bija nošāvuši greizi manam aparātam - viņš pats slēdzās ārā, tiko kā gribēja sākt griezties - acīmtredzot ieslēgšanās pīķis pārsniedza Ix un nebija padomāts par to lai to nenomērītu.
Apgriezienu stabilizēšana man gan neliekas baigi svarīgāka, saprotu, ka slodzei pieaugot apgriezieni kritīsies, bet tas man netraucē. 

Man sķiet, ka man vajadzētu izvēlēties motoru, kuram Stall torque ir ne vairāk kā divreiz lielāks par man max nepieciešamo spēku. Jo ja jaudas rezerve būs ļoti liela, tad I mazāk mainīsies atkarībā no Torque un regulācija būs neprecīza. Izlabo ja kļūdos.

----------


## Pinguin

Tārp, pievelc motoram galvu mērot galvas blīves saspiešanās pakāpi, nevis spēku ar kādu griez skrūves.  Un tad vēlreiz to pašu ar metāla galvas blīvi. ja to vari - tad ticēšu, ka visi pudeļu skrūvētāji pasaulē ir glupi  ::

----------


## Tārps

Paklausies vienreiz, Tu Kaspich !!

Jau ilgāku laiku vēroju Tevi. Un tikai pa vienam Tavam teikumam dažādos postos lika atpazīt Tevi. Bet tiem , kas neatpazīst , varu paskaidrot sekojošo.
Kāpēc gan tāds supper džeks, kā Kaspich te ganās periodiski cauru dienu un nakti. Ja reiz viņš ir tāds krutais, tad taču darbs vajadzētu būt kaudzēm. Un ja pavisam kruts, tad ko viņš te LV vēl darās. Sen jau vajadzēja Siemensā vai vai kur citur zīmēties, bet nē, tepatās vien ganās un pienapuikām čato.  Šeit jau viens forumā ierunājās par to, ka Kaspich ik pa laikam pazūd un tad atkal parādās, lai izgāztu savu žulti. Pareizi ! Tikai viņš minēja ne īsto iemeslu. 
   Ideja vienkārša. Laikā, kad Kaspich nav, viņš ir atradis kārtējo upuri (ak atvainojos, "sava talanta pielūdzēju"). Paiet dažas nedēļas, un talanta pielūdzējs talantu vairs nepielūdz, jo talants viņam radījis tikai problēmas. Tad nu Kaspich parādās forumā ar visu savu nenovērtēto talantu un pāri malām plūstošo žults trauku, līdz izdodas atrast jaunu pielūdzēju. Pēdējā laikā ar pielūdzēju atrašanu iet arvien grūtāk, jo puse pasaulītes jau pied...a. Servisos jau visur slava pa priekšu skrien, tad nu pat puņķains puišelis, kurš ar mieru dažus desmitus lašu atmest, ir gana labs.
 Ja vēlies, varu turpināt, bet jau ar konkrētiem piemērim un apdi...  klientiem. Tas, ka esi noteicis sev pasakainu stundas likmi, nenozīmē tavu kvalifikāciju.

----------


## Pinguin

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NewHeavyDu...item51960cc8de 

Lūk piemēram manām vajadzībām atbilstošs motors.
Izrādās, ka F=I/torque ir praktiski taisna. Tas nozīmē, ka mērīšanai vajadzētu būt vienkāršai un pietiekami precīzai. 

Praktiskais jautājums Nr.1: Kā notiek I mērīšana, lai to pārvedotu piemēram 0-5V signālā, lai to iebarotu mikrokontrolierim, piem Arduino.
Vai man der šis?: http://lv.farnell.com/lem/hx-05-p-sp...cer/dp/1617420 
nesapratu izejas voltāžas Voe loģiku.

----------


## kaspich

> Paklausies vienreiz, Tu Kaspich !!
> 
> Jau ilgāku laiku vēroju Tevi. Un tikai pa vienam Tavam teikumam dažādos postos lika atpazīt Tevi. Bet tiem , kas neatpazīst , varu paskaidrot sekojošo.
> Kāpēc gan tāds supper džeks, kā Kaspich te ganās periodiski cauru dienu un nakti. Ja reiz viņš ir tāds krutais, tad taču darbs vajadzētu būt kaudzēm. Un ja pavisam kruts, tad ko viņš te LV vēl darās. Sen jau vajadzēja Siemensā vai vai kur citur zīmēties, bet nē, tepatās vien ganās un pienapuikām čato.  Šeit jau viens forumā ierunājās par to, ka Kaspich ik pa laikam pazūd un tad atkal parādās, lai izgāztu savu žulti. Pareizi ! Tikai viņš minēja ne īsto iemeslu. 
>    Ideja vienkārša. Laikā, kad Kaspich nav, viņš ir atradis kārtējo upuri (ak atvainojos, "sava talanta pielūdzēju"). Paiet dažas nedēļas, un talanta pielūdzējs talantu vairs nepielūdz, jo talants viņam radījis tikai problēmas. Tad nu Kaspich parādās forumā ar visu savu nenovērtēto talantu un pāri malām plūstošo žults trauku, līdz izdodas atrast jaunu pielūdzēju. Pēdējā laikā ar pielūdzēju atrašanu iet arvien grūtāk, jo puse pasaulītes jau pied...a. Servisos jau visur slava pa priekšu skrien, tad nu pat puņķains puišelis, kurš ar mieru dažus desmitus lašu atmest, ir gana labs.
>  Ja vēlies, varu turpināt, bet jau ar konkrētiem piemērim un apdi...  klientiem. Tas, ka esi noteicis sev pasakainu stundas likmi, nenozīmē tavu kvalifikāciju.


 fantastisks posts.
galvenais, ko es sapratu: ir normaali [pat kruta], ja forumaa ganaas nejeegas. un luuzeri. kuri neko nerubii. jo tad var bezgaliigi kaut ko vispaariigi muldeet un viens otru uzmundrinaat.
es tikai nesaprotu, ko Tev/visiem taada interese par mani. man, piemeeram, ir PILNIIGI vienalga, cik Tu pelni, ar ko pelni, kaapeec pelni. kad kur seedi. es tikai elektronikas liimeni veerteeju. un tas ir nekaads. arii ar attapiibu neizcelies. bet, es it kaa nemeegjinu veikt Tavas personiibas ANALiizi, jo esi man gana paraleels. taapat kaa Tavas atklaasmes  :: 
bet, spazminja man patiik  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Vai man der šis?: http://lv.farnell.com/lem/hx-05-p-sp...cer/dp/1617420 
> nesapratu izejas voltāžas Voe loģiku.


 Manuprāt, vienkāršāk un pierastāk būtu ņemt zemomīgu šuna rezistoru ar tādu vērtību lai uz tā nekristu vērā ņemama jauda, bet tanī pat laikā būtu samērāms sprieguma kritums. No tā spriegumu lasīt ar OPampu vai instrumentālo pastiprinātāju un barot iekšā ADC, neaizmirstot par OPampa ieejas un mikrokontroliera ieejas aizsardzībām.

----------


## Pinguin

izlasiju velreiz OPampa buutiibu: sanaak ka V ko dabuushu no shunta spaileem, varu laist iekshaa OPampaa, un veel ir ar pareizu rezistoru jaapanaak, lai OPampa "gains" ir man vēlamais - lai izejaa dabuutu kautko ap 0-5V. Vai ir uz pareizo pusi? 

Mikrokontrolieri gribeetu izmantot tapec, ka nav perfekti zinaamas prasiibas, attieciigi varees visas meerishanas robezhas, laika aiztures utt mainiit vieglaak, nekaa ja tiktu uzlodeeta pareiza sheeminja uzreiz...

----------


## kaspich

nu, driizaak - izdoama, kaads ir meerkjis:
a) paspeeleeties+pamrgoties par teemu;
b) panaakt ruupniicas [profesionaalu] rezultaatu;
c) apguut pasham visu taadaa liimeni, lai izpildiitu b

c - nereaali. tad nu paliek a un b.

----------


## Pinguin

::  ja, gribu c, bet bushu reals  - b, 

Aktivi (vismaz agrak) piedalijos auto forumos, jo motoru lietas labi parzinu, un centos palidzet tiem kas grib bet nemak, un ja redzeju konkretu jautajumu, tad ari uzrakstiju - dari tā un šitā tur un šur, vai arii brauc pie manis, izdariishu un tas maksaas preciizi shitik... tobish visu konkrēti. 
Vai elektronikā arī tas ir iespējams?  ::

----------


## kaspich

ja b, tad neteeree laiku. uztici to darbu kadam profam. shaadaa liimenii nekas te nebuus. katram jaadara tas, ko vinjsh prot  :: 
es atvainojos par skepsi. vnk peedeejaa laikaa savairojaas projekti, kur man [kaa konsultantam] naakas konstateet - ir zaudeeti GADI, iztereti tukstoshi/to desmiti, bet sadariitais.. nav izmantojams pat kaa baazes lietas attiistishanai.

----------


## M_J

OPamps pat nav obligāti nepieciešams. Tajos pašos Atmel kontrolieros tāds jau ir iekšā ar maināmu kā Tu saki "gain".

----------


## Vikings

Var būt neesmu progresīvs un innovatīvs, bet tomēr šķiet tīri lōģiski ielikt ieejas buferi. Piemēram, lai to uztaisītu kā ieejas signāla filtru vai arī darbinātu no divpolārās barošanas, kas nerada problēmas ar signāliem tuviem nullei utt. Pie tam sen atpakaļ man bija kaut kādas problēmas mēģinot ar PIC iebūvēto ADC samplēt signālus no avota ar augstomīgu izeju.

----------


## Pinguin

> ja b, tad neteeree laiku. uztici to darbu kadam profam. shaadaa liimenii nekas te nebuus. katram jaadara tas, ko vinjsh prot 
> es atvainojos par skepsi. vnk peedeejaa laikaa savairojaas projekti, kur man [kaa konsultantam] naakas konstateet - ir zaudeeti GADI, iztereti tukstoshi/to desmiti, bet sadariitais.. nav izmantojams pat kaa baazes lietas attiistishanai.


 nu kā, es tachu rakstiju savu jautajumu sheit, jo iekarta ir ljoti elementara, funkcija ari ljoti elementarta, tapec elektroniskajam risinajumam ari jabut ljoti vienkaarsham. 
Biju iedomajies, ka jebkursh elektronikas paarzinaataajs, paaris minuutees uzrakstiis visu kas ir nepiecieshams, kas kuram kuraa galaa jaalodee, un viss kaartiibaa. 
Vai nu ja man likies pasham sarezhgiiti/slinkums, noskaidroshu par kadu naudu kursh man ir ar mieru to salodeet un atkal viss kaartiibaa. 
Man liekas pilniigi sapraatiiga loģika....

----------


## kaspich

jaa, PIC ieejaas buferu nav, tie sampling C [caur atsleegaam] pa tiesho pie ieejaam.. tur vajag extra zemomiigu source.

----------


## kaspich

> nu kā, es tachu rakstiju savu jautajumu sheit, jo iekarta ir ljoti elementara, funkcija ari ljoti elementarta, tapec elektroniskajam risinajumam ari jabut ljoti vienkaarsham. 
> Biju iedomajies, ka jebkursh elektronikas paarzinaataajs, paaris minuutees uzrakstiis visu kas ir nepiecieshams, kas kuram kuraa galaa jaalodee, un viss kaartiibaa. 
> Vai nu ja man likies pasham sarezhgiiti/slinkums, noskaidroshu par kadu naudu kursh man ir ar mieru to salodeet un atkal viss kaartiibaa. 
> Man liekas pilniigi sapraatiiga loģika....


 aa, piedodiet, te par motoru. 2.probleema  ::  man jau abas shiis megaligas vienaa sajukushas. te softu nevajag. bet, tas nemaina lietas buutibu - ruupnieciski risinaajumi maksaa krietnus ciparus.

viss ir tik ljoti elementaari, ka Tu pats pat nesaproti, ko Tev vajag. nerunaajot par tehnisko prasibu defineeshanu.
peec nedeljas idskusijas izraadaas, ka vajag 2ch meeriishanu, ne vienu. 
jaa, nez kaapeec taa tik ljoti elementaaraa lieta, stanceejot nenormaalos daudzumos, maksaa simtus? es saprotu, pashizmaksa 1USD.. kur probleema?
man tikia 1 jautaajums - kaa Tu, parkatiski neko nerubiijot no elektronikas, vari tik kruta patiekt shii pasaakuma vienkaarshibas pakapi?
taapeec, ka Tev budzets ir tuvu 0, un taapeec visam jasanaak par sviestmaizi??

----------


## frukc

esi apskatījis variantu ar steppera motora izmantošanu?
vienīgās mehāniskās daļas ir gultņi, stabils griezes moments pret padoto strāvu uz noteiktiem RPM, un var elektroniski nodetektēt Stall momentu, bija pat draiveri ar tādu funkcionalitāti jau gatavi. tik vien cik sākumā pieregulēt sistēmu, tā strādātu daudzus gadus bez jebkādas pārkalibrēšanas vai citas 'apkalpošanas'. un ekonomisks variants, zem 100Ls, ja neskaita barošanu.
tas nu tā... neko daudz no elektronikas nejēdzu, bet ar stepperiem esmu darbojies biki.

un vēl jautājums par tēmu (kāpēc sāku lasīt šo topiku)  ::  interesē, kur un kā varētu notestēt griezes momentu dažiem elektromotoriņiem, problēma tāda, ka tie dati interesē pie 20k-30k RPM.  ::  ja nu kādam ir ideja vai kontakti kādā labaratorijā...

----------


## next

> nu kā, es tachu rakstiju savu jautajumu sheit, jo iekarta ir ljoti elementara, funkcija ari ljoti elementarta, tapec elektroniskajam risinajumam ari jabut ljoti vienkaarsham.


 Varbuut palaidu garaam, bet nepamaniiju ka buutu piemineeta mehaanisma inerce - pavisam neelementaars tas pasaakums var izraadiities.

----------


## kaspich

> esi apskatījis variantu ar steppera motora izmantošanu?
> vienīgās mehāniskās daļas ir gultņi, stabils griezes moments pret padoto strāvu uz noteiktiem RPM, un var elektroniski nodetektēt Stall momentu, bija pat draiveri ar tādu funkcionalitāti jau gatavi. tik vien cik sākumā pieregulēt sistēmu, tā strādātu daudzus gadus bez jebkādas pārkalibrēšanas vai citas 'apkalpošanas'. un ekonomisks variants, zem 100Ls, ja neskaita barošanu.
> tas nu tā... neko daudz no elektronikas nejēdzu, bet ar stepperiem esmu darbojies biki.
> 
> un vēl jautājums par tēmu (kāpēc sāku lasīt šo topiku)  interesē, kur un kā varētu notestēt griezes momentu dažiem elektromotoriņiem, problēma tāda, ka tie dati interesē pie 20k-30k RPM.  ja nu kādam ir ideja vai kontakti kādā labaratorijā...


 o, jopt..
vieniigais, par ko ir taisniiba - sajeegas Tev nav.
paarejo visu monologu var izmest miskastee.
stepperis shajaa gadiijumaa neder nekaadi. tas ir sinhronais dzineejs.
un tiem draiveriem pavisam kas cits tiek detekteets.

vieniigais veids, kaa izmantot steperi: reduktors un mehaanisks sliides sajuugs. piedevaam, vadaams. un tad tie ar kaartu nav 100 LVL.

----------


## Pinguin

> aa, piedodiet, te par motoru. 2.probleema  man jau abas shiis megaligas vienaa sajukushas. te softu nevajag. bet, tas nemaina lietas buutibu - ruupnieciski risinaajumi maksaa krietnus ciparus.
> 
> viss ir tik ljoti elementaari, ka Tu pats pat nesaproti, ko Tev vajag. nerunaajot par tehnisko prasibu defineeshanu.
> peec nedeljas idskusijas izraadaas, ka vajag 2ch meeriishanu, ne vienu. 
> jaa, nez kaapeec taa tik ljoti elementaaraa lieta, stanceejot nenormaalos daudzumos, maksaa simtus? es saprotu, pashizmaksa 1USD.. kur probleema?
> man tikia 1 jautaajums - kaa Tu, parkatiski neko nerubiijot no elektronikas, vari tik kruta patiekt shii pasaakuma vienkaarshibas pakapi?
> taapeec, ka Tev budzets ir tuvu 0, un taapeec visam jasanaak par sviestmaizi??


 Kaspich, nu jau tu sāc demagoģēt. Lai saprastu, ka sitaa shtellite ir vienkasarshaaka par laptopu, vai hadronu paaatrinaataaju nav jaasaprot baigi no elektronikas. 
Otrkaart - ja ir pamatots viedoklis, ka kautkas maksaa ahujenna daargi, tad izsaka piedaavaajumu, es izdomaaju vai man to vajag vai nee, un izlemju.
Bet pagaidaam jau es arii konkreetu piedaavaajumu kautvai daargu neesmu dabuujis. 
Iedomaajies - Tu gribeetu ar mani sarunaat, lai paarlasu Tavai mashiinai motoru, bet taa vietaa lai es pateiktu - tas maksaas tik un tik, un tajaa buus iekljautas taadas un taadas darbiibas un detaljas, es saaktu vispaarinaati filozofeet par to nafig vispaar jaaremontee, ja jau neko nerubii, tad nopeerc jaunu mashiinu, un ok, ja jau remonteejam, tad dzen shurpa, tad es par 30Eur stundaa, nedeelju projekteeshu, nedeelju skruuveeshu, un nedeelju testeeshu vai neesmu kljuudas ieviesis  ::  

Par iekaartas profesionalitaati - ok, nav vajadzigs profesionaals izpildiijums. Profesionaala iekaarta jau ir pasuutiita, tik buus peec pus gada, a man vajadzeetu jau tagat, lidz ar to, tai var buut truukumi. Vai tas ko maina?

----------


## Pinguin

NEXT, taisniba. Varbut ir nepiecieshams to pasakumu bremzeet elektriski.

----------


## JDat

Ko jūs te pinaties un divriteni izgudrojat? Nav gatavu pudeļu aizsrūvētāju pasaulē?

----------


## AndrisZ

Lasi uzmanīgāk!  :: 



> Profesionaala iekaarta jau ir pasuutiita, tik buus peec pus gada, a man  vajadzeetu jau tagat, lidz ar to, tai var buut truukumi.

----------


## frukc

> o, jopt..
> vieniigais, par ko ir taisniiba - sajeegas Tev nav.
> paarejo visu monologu var izmest miskastee.
> stepperis shajaa gadiijumaa neder nekaadi. tas ir sinhronais dzineejs.


 'sagrāvi manu pasauli', bet ja Tev būtu laiciņš - varbūt piemetīsi kādu norādi, kādēļ stepperis šajā gadījumā neder? jo man kā muļķim nepieleca no 'jo tas ir sinhronais'.




> un tiem draiveriem pavisam kas cits tiek detekteets.


 kā reizi tieši to viņi arī detektē - faktu, ka griezes moments ir nepietiekams un soļi nepārlec kā nākas. google var palīdzēt ar informāciju, ja nu interesē.




> vieniigais veids, kaa izmantot steperi: reduktors un mehaanisks sliides sajuugs. piedevaam, vadaams. un tad tie ar kaartu nav 100 LVL.


 ieteicu, jo uzskatīju, ka steppera gadījumā šie visi pribambasi, kā reizi, būtu pilnīgi lieki. iespējams, es pamatā neizprotu uzstādījumus. vai arī Tu mani te apliec, pat neiedziļinoties, ko es mēģinu pateikt.

----------


## kaspich

pag, nu Tu man iesaki google liimeni. es Tev saku iz teoreetiskaas da praktiskaas pieredzes. man nav jaapieraada, kaapeec tas neder. pieraadi, ka der, nevis noairee uz google  :: 
es google liimenii neveelos apspriest - velti nomests laiks.

pingviin, es neko nedemagogjeju. es vnk [shobriid/veel] neuztveru Tevi gana nopietni [piedod, savu teelu katrs veido pats], lai izveiktu nopietnu piedaavaajumu. piedevaam, Tev dazhi simti LVL bija/ir par daargu, taapeec esi te. attieciigi - Tu ceri sagaidiit nopietno piedaavaajumu 2 ciparu summa?
piedevaam, man Vikings atmeta 1 sensora kontroles modulju cenas no lasmas ap 70 LVL, incl. PVN, + vinja softs liidziigos ciparos. kur Tev tur 300 sanaaca, nezinu. tikko sanjeemu zinju - 2ch + softs ap 170...200. atkal neder?
sore, es te par abaam teemaam kopaa, o abas izskataas pilnigi haotiskas.
ja Tu saki - iistaa iekaarta buus peec pusgada, vajag tagad, tad pamatjautaajums - roba aizpildiishanai pusgadam? Tu pat neesi papuuleejies noraadiit, kaada rahiiba/slodze buus [pusmileetaaju, 24/7, kadas prasiibas: vai speeka kontrole, vai lenkjiska arii, u.t.t.].
shis izskataas ABSOLUUTI diletantiski, un nopietni runaat nav veerts.
es taa arii nesaprotu - Tu esi razhotaajs [neizskataas]? izskataas, ka esi ieliidis pa vidu, kaut ko apsoliijis/apnjeemies, bet pats vnk nevelc.. un ne Tev, ne rahotaajam nav sajeegas [pat pamatlietaas] KO jums tur vajag..

----------


## frukc

nu skaidrs, apliki manu ideju pat neizprotot to.
sore, man ir citas lietas ar ko nodarboties, kā pierādīt 'internetā', ka man ir taisnība / citiem nē.
izteicu savu ideju, ja kādam interesē - izmantojat. ja ne - nē. mani tas neuztrauc.  :: 
bet es tādu problēmu risinātu tieši tā, kā jau minēju.

----------


## kaspich

neglaimo sev. taja ''idejaa'' nav nekas taads/mega, lai buutu diskusijas par 'saprati/nesaprati'.
tas ir kaarteejias puskoka leceeju pseidorisinaajums. sore par kritiku. nee, var jau buut, ka es paaraak augstu teemeju, bet - manuprat, ja nu taisa, tad taisa normaali.
piedevaam, tajaa briidii, kad soljinieks paarlec pa soli, torque nogazhaas pa kaartu. tb, pietiek bisku iespruust tam korkjim, lai paarlektu, un .. tajaa briidii arii apstatos. 
tad jau dc motoram var likt kaut 0.5..1 sekundi turpinaat/ciiniities. shim? nee, ok, taisam 5 [piemeeram] leenus ciklus ar meegjinaajumiem, tad peedeejo ar max torque - pievilkshanai.. var. bet, nedomaaju, ka Tu runaa par shaadu gadiijumu  ::  tikai taa - google ieteici  ::

----------


## frukc

nu redzi - viss ir ideāli - brīdī, kad soļinieks piegriezis korķi ar nepieciešamo torque, lieta izdarīta. neredzu iemeslu, kādēļ vēl sekundi vajadzētu cīnīties ar korķi. un par pusloka lēcēju preidorisinājumiem - man patīk pieskrūvēt ar 5 skrūvēm, triju vietā un skoča+košļenes risinājumi nevaldzina. tādēļ man radās iespaids, ka Tu ar grūtībām pieņem/uzklausi citas/jaunas idejas, nevis problēma ir manā idejā.

----------


## kaspich

pag, es jau par TO runaju - iedomaajies, korkjis nedaudz/peeksnji iekjeraas. ja ir parasts motors, tas ar uzdoto torque leenaam/tiek paari shim posmam. lidz stabilam staavoklim.
soljinieks momentaa rausies nost.  taapec arii jaataisa atkaartoti cikli, lai STABILI detekteetu [piemeeram, bliveejuma sasniegshanas] ciklu.
es nevis gruuti pienjemu idejas, bet padomaaju soliti taalaak. 'viss ir vienkaarshi' parasti ir tiem, kas neko nav dariijushi. un googlei, kas izmet 999 pokemoniskus risinaajumus. to, ka var izmantot stepperi, es tik lepni kaa par Ideju gan nesauktu. driizak Ideja varetu buut kaadi labi algoritmi taa steppera vadiibai.

----------


## frukc

nu nemaz nepiedāvāju gatavu nostrādātu risinājumu - tikai domu. tādēļ jau tā nav uzreiz izmetama, ka nesatur visu tehnisko nianšu aprakstu.  :: 
bet algoritmi stepperu vadībai neslēptu sevī neko neparastu vai inovatīvu, kādēļ tērēt enerģiju un tos izstrādāt, ja ideja ir tikai koncepta līmenī pasniegta.

----------


## kaspich

nu, tur [tajos vadibas algoritmos] jau visa saals  ::  lai tas korkjis buutu vienaadi aizskruuveets/nobliiveets, u.t.t. cita lieta, ka.. iespeejams, Tev taisniiba - na haljavu neko vairaak par ideju komerciaalu projektu biidiitaaji nebuutu pelniijushi :P

----------


## frukc

nu jā, vienīgi tie vadības algoritmi būtu pieslīpējami jau testa stadijā. teoretizēt jau varētu, bet reālais risinājums tāpat būtu papildus adaptējams.

----------


## Pinguin

> pingviin, es neko nedemagogjeju. es vnk [shobriid/veel] neuztveru Tevi gana nopietni [piedod, savu teelu katrs veido pats], lai izveiktu nopietnu piedaavaajumu. piedevaam, Tev dazhi simti LVL bija/ir par daargu, taapeec esi te. attieciigi - Tu ceri sagaidiit nopietno piedaavaajumu 2 ciparu summa?
> piedevaam, man Vikings atmeta 1 sensora kontroles modulju cenas no lasmas ap 70 LVL, incl. PVN, + vinja softs liidziigos ciparos. kur Tev tur 300 sanaaca, nezinu. tikko sanjeemu zinju - 2ch + softs ap 170...200. atkal neder?
> sore, es te par abaam teemaam kopaa, o abas izskataas pilnigi haotiskas.
> ja Tu saki - iistaa iekaarta buus peec pusgada, vajag tagad, tad pamatjautaajums - roba aizpildiishanai pusgadam? Tu pat neesi papuuleejies noraadiit, kaada rahiiba/slodze buus [pusmileetaaju, 24/7, kadas prasiibas: vai speeka kontrole, vai lenkjiska arii, u.t.t.].
> shis izskataas ABSOLUUTI diletantiski, un nopietni runaat nav veerts.
> es taa arii nesaprotu - Tu esi razhotaajs [neizskataas]? izskataas, ka esi ieliidis pa vidu, kaut ko apsoliijis/apnjeemies, bet pats vnk nevelc.. un ne Tev, ne rahotaajam nav sajeegas [pat pamatlietaas] KO jums tur vajag..


 Tur kur man straadaas 24/7 - prieksh turienes jau ir paredzēta pasuutiitaa iekaarta, loģiski, ka priekš nopietnas ražošanas es nenāktu pēc risinājuma interneta forumā! Vai tiešām pats par to neiedomājies...
Bet ir cita struktuurvieniiba, kur apjomi ir mazi, un patreiz tiek skrūvēts ar rokām vai maza izmēra stacionāro urbjmašīnu, kurā ielikts izvirpots uzgalis, un piestellets skruuvmašīnas sajūgs. Viss jau itkā notiek, pāris tūkstošus ieguldīt nav jēgas, jo tad izdevīgāk ir ka skrūvē ar rokām. prieksh shejienes arī gribu to aparātu, un tā kā prasības nav 24/7, tad šeit ir īstā vieta amatieru līmeņa aparātam - strādā - labi, nestrādā, liela bēda nav, piečiņī kautko, kad ir laiks, kautko pielodē... whatever, un  ja beigaas straada, un vēl pie reizes esmu kautko noderiigu iemācījies, kaut vai hobija līmenī - super.
Ceru, ka šoreiz saprati domu.
Tas, pēc kā spriedu (pilnīgs lohs elektronikā būdams) ka tur nekā sarežģīta nav - kad biju ķīnā pie  viena    ražotāja,  ataisīju vadības kasti tieši korķu skrūvējamam aparātiņam, un tur bija pašlodēta sērkociņkastites izm. platīte ar dažiem komponentiem. Tapēc biju iedomājies, ka vietējie zēni tādu uzlodēs pa piecām minūtēm. 
Biju iedomājies, ka ir džeki, iesaaceeji, kam patīk eksperimentēt un katko būvēt, lai mācītos un  vēl beigās dabū par to kādu latu. 
Neko nesaku par Tavu pieeju - Tev ir absolūta taisnība - Tu esi citā līmenī, profesionāli pielietojumi, tur kur nedrīkst būt lazhas, un par to arī attiecīgi jāmaksā. Tas nav šis gadījums.

Tad kā sanāk? Vai forums ir paredzēts tikai profesionāliem risinājumiem, vai drīzāk amatierismam, hobijam utt?

Visas prasibas esmu skaidri definējis, pat konkrētu motoru norādījis, kas atbilst manis vajadziigajam griezes momentam. Ja vajadziigas veel kaadas prasiibas - es tak atbildētu, ja prasiitu...

----------


## kaspich

pag, nu tagad viss ir 117 reizes skaidraaks! ja taads info buutu bijis saakumaa, atkristu DAUDZI jautaajumi/neskaidriibas.
redz, biezhi vien - lai dabuutu to mazo platiiti, sakumaa ir 3X lielaaka. jeb mazajaa platiitee ir 33X modificeets softs.
sheit daudzi darbojaas, un patiik darboties, bet - meegjini saprast, kaa tas notiek. Tevi interesee rezultaats. lai vismaz pirmajaas dienaas stradaatu. pareizi? neba nu maksaasi naudu par nestraadaajoshu. savukaart, preciizi pateikt, ko/kaa vajag - nevari. un, iespeejasm, arii nevar. jo vajag - taadas pudelites, taadus korkjishus, kaa Tev.
un tad padomaa - pat, ja vien tam izstradaataajam jaaaizbrauc pie Tevis kaut paaris reizes, jaapamodifice softs, iespejams, Tevis ieplaanotais budzets [nu, ar akartu 50 LVL] aiziet tekoshajos izdevumos.
tie, aks maacaas - tie NEKO sakariigu neuzbuuvees. vareesi izmest miskastee to 'platiiti'. un atkal staastiit [kaa to dariiji ar/par ieprieksheejo]  vot, mudaks, uztaisiija, bet nestraadaa. taa nav korekti. ja meklee pa leeto+skolnieku, tad, luudzu, BEZ pretenzijam. cieni citus.
dizmehel, jo mazaaka sajeega [pasuutiitaajam], jo viss skjiet vienakarshak. maza platiite? da tur, varbuut 8K ASM koda. es nedomaaju, ka te ir bomzhu/nejeegu/izmisushu skolnieku pulceeshanaas vieta, kur pa 50 LVL visi dariis briinumus. sore par skepsi.

----------


## kaspich

atskaites punktam.
profesionaals risianajums [ok, en shoreiz, bet IDEJISKI]:

analogs risinaajums. DC motors ar reduktoru.
2 pakaapju [I stabilizaacija+kontrole, tad konkreets lenkjiskais pagrieziens+Ipozitiiva atpakaljsaite].
ar baroshanas avotu.

paredzot 1 maketeeshanas variantu. nuu, kaadi 500+ LVL noteikti. izbraukumi deelj konkretu specifikaaciju piedzishanas tehnologjiskajam procesam - papildus. 
nu, tad var pareekjnaat/padomaat, kas var buut par 50 LVL, piemeeram [es kaadus 100..150 rekjinu komponentos vismaz].

----------


## Pinguin

Jā, pilnīgi piekrītu, ka iespējams man viss vienkārši liekas tieši tapēc, ka neko nesaprotu. Kā saka - es nezinu ko es nezinu  :: 

Bet paaris gadus atpakalj jau paaris reizes man bija vajadziibas peec vienkaarshiem risinaajumiem elektronisko spidometru vajadzeeja, siikajam elektromashinas PWM uztaisit utt. - prasiiju ;seit, visi tikai gudri runaaja
, bet neko taa arii neieteca. Beigaas atradu krievos sheemas, sapirku latgaliitee ko nu vajadzeja, salodeeju un viss straadaa super... tad likaas diivaini, ka neviens namaaceeja paliidzeet, var jau but, ka shis gadijums nav tas... nez. 

Par tavām idejām - respekt, bet vai vari nolaisties paris limenjus zemaak? Kautko vienkaarshaaku, nepareizaaku? 


Tikko atradu šitādu: http://www.coolcomponents.co.uk/cata...roducts_id=474

pec manas saprashanas, ar sito varu nomerit I ko pateeree motors, un mērījumu iebarot pa taisno mikrokontrolierii. Ar šito butu noshauti divu zakji - meeriishana, un mikrokontroliera ieejas aizsardziiba. 6 ls  ::  Kadas domas?

----------


## kaspich

domas? pilnigs FAIL.

par to nolaishanos - nee, piedod. negribu. neredzu iemeslu. nav interesanti. nav atbilstoshi kvalifikaacijai. Tu meegjinaasi kaut ko ietaupiit, es zaudeeshu reputaaciju. prieks kam?

----------


## Pinguin

ok, saprotu. 
Kādas domas citiem?

----------


## kaspich

aa, nee, es paardomaaju. super izveele  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pinguin

nu re -  viss atrisinaajaas   ::  sūtu augšā!  ::

----------


## frukc

es biju nedaudz pārpratis, domāju Tu pats plāno uzstellēt tādu ierīci. ja vēlējies pasūtīt pie kāda un tā, lai strādātu - tas izmaksās dārgāk, kā iegādāties jau gatavu komerciāli pieejamu risinājumu. nu vismaz man tā šķiet. bet vari painteresēties, varbūt kāds tehniskās universitātes students būtu ar mieru par viena mēneša normāla apmēra algu + materiālu izmaksas, Tev ko tādu uztaisīt.

----------


## kaspich

frukt, Tu par ko  :: 
Tev skjiet, ka taads studenta variants ir konkureetspeejigs?  ::   ::   :: 
students par kaadu 1K LVL +detalajam?  ::   ::   :: 
vechi.. nu vi dajote..
kad es nosaucu [JEBKURUS] ciparus, aprasti seko veetra - tak var 10X leetaak. bet te ielomii reizes 5 vairaak [idejiski] + dariis STUDENTS  ::   ::   ::

----------


## frukc

da nu labi, 1k Ls? tā skaitās normāla alga? es biju pieticīgāks savos aprēķinos (350-400), vēl ņemot vērā, ka pasaulē ir finanšu krīze.  :: 
par 1k Ls es arī paceltu rociņu un pieteiktos tādu ierīci uztaisīt.

bet ja nopietni - ja cilvēks nav uz 'Tu' ar elektroniku un ja līdzekļi neatļauj algot profesionāli, tad var mēģināt to atrisināt atrodot kādu magnētisko (pulvera) sajūgu, kuram ir +/- lineāra torque līkne un to vienkārši piemontēt pie kāda motoriņa.

----------


## kaspich

nu, po ljubomu es, izskataas, ka esmu auzaas iebrauzis ar saviem pieticiiKajiem cipariem. ok, 3K  :: 
tiesa gan, tas ir reizes 100 vairaak, kaa gribeetu afftar.

----------


## Pinguin

> da nu labi, 1k Ls? tā skaitās normāla alga? es biju pieticīgāks savos aprēķinos (350-400), vēl ņemot vērā, ka pasaulē ir finanšu krīze. 
> par 1k Ls es arī paceltu rociņu un pieteiktos tādu ierīci uztaisīt.
> 
> bet ja nopietni - ja cilvēks nav uz 'Tu' ar elektroniku un ja līdzekļi neatļauj algot profesionāli, tad var mēģināt to atrisināt atrodot kādu magnētisko (pulvera) sajūgu, kuram ir +/- lineāra torque līkne un to vienkārši piemontēt pie kāda motoriņa.


 Jaa, magneetisko sajuugu atradu - 1400 eur. Bet, magneetiskajam sajuugam ir viena kopeeja probleema ar mehaanisko tarkshkja sajuugu - tas peec nostraadaashanas joprojaam pieliek griezes speeku, kas ir vienaads vai nedaudz mazaaks (tarkshkja gadiijumaa nejeedziigi mazaaks) par nostraadaashanas griezes momentu, bet joprojaam neliek mehanismam apstaaties liidz griezes momentam = 0.  Un tas man neapmierina - man ljoti svariiga ir tieshi izsleegshanaas funkcija...

----------


## kaspich

da nu. aizraksti tiem sajuuga rahotajiem, ka tev tik truta nevajag. lai pa 50 Euro piegaadaa lidz durviim. saki, ka CH redzeeji vispaar mazu platiiti.

----------


## frukc

izslēgšanās funkcija varētu būt ieprogrammēta uz laiku, nosaki, cik sekundes daļas nepieciešamas, lai korķis pieskrūvētos (ar nelielu rezervi) un viss... sajūgs nodrošinātu to, ka torque nepārsniedz noteikto, neko citu arī nevajag. vienīgi 1400 euro par tādu... nesanāk tas pats racionālākais no variantiem.

----------


## Pinguin

Tas neder, jo pirmkaart tad tas motors ar kautko ir jaaiesleedz, taa ir darbiiba un taa prasa laiku un cilveeka kustiibu - tas nav vajadziigs.
otrkaart iesleegshanaas uz laiku neder, jo pec ieslegshanas, cilveeks var netraapiit uzreiz, un tad tas laiks jau buus izteceejis, kameer buus aizskruuveets,  Bet ja paspees un korkjis aizskruuveesies, bet laiks veel palicis (piem. 1 sekunde), tad to gaidiit atkal ir lieki.
Treshkaart - arii iesleegshanaas uz laiku funkcija arii ir jaauzlodee, un kaa jau saproti, tas noziimee projekteeshanu, buuveeshanu, un testeeshanu - atkal 3 nedeeljas  ::  Un ja jau laiks un attieciigi izmaksas vienaadas, tad jau labaak buuveet plashaaku funkcionalitaati.

----------


## kaspich

o, saruna kljust arvien konstruktiivaaka.
1. ko redzu - nupat jau 1 nedeelja buus zaudeeta [pus]augliigaas sarunaas. taa vietaa, kad/lai profs jau buutu izstraadaajis sheemu, uzprojekteejis PCB, pasuutiijis komponentus;
2. paraadaas 'testeeshana'. tad nu man jautaajums - uz cik ir noveerteets shis posms [laiks/nauda], ja, piemeeram, kppeejais budzets [panjemot nost detaljas, PCB] ir paardemit LVL? sho testeeshanu/reguleeshanu/adapteeshanu IETVEROT?

----------


## Pinguin

Shobriid mana sheema ir shaada:
1. Baroklis (jau iegaadaats 12v)
2. Arduino mikrokontrolieris (jau ir)
3. LEM-HXS 10NP/SP3 - current transducer - ar to meeriishu I motoram, var barot no arduino plates..
4. Arduino vadis motoru ar releja padzibu (zinu ka prasti, bet to vismaz es varu pats izdariit), vai ar tranzistoru palidzibu (ja iemacishos ka drosi to darit)

Mikrokontrolieris, man dos lielaaku elastiibu - vareeshu mainiit jebko un jebkad - speeku, laiku, bremzi utt, jo shobriid pateikt ljoti preciizas prasiibas ir neiespeejami.

----------


## kaspich

shis jau ir reeciigi.

kaa Tu to speeku un ko tur veel mainiisi, ja vadiisi motoru ar RELEJU?  ::   ::   :: 
nee, ok, shads liimenis tieshaam maksaa paardesmit LVL. tb, pirmie solji  :: 

bet, ir arii pozitiivaa puse - cilveeks komerciaalam projektam na haljavu ieguva daudz veertiigas info. malaciitis!  :: 

p.s. shim 'konceptam' liidz normaalam priboram kaa liidz meenesim. novelu, lai tie skruuveetaaji to suudu iebaazh Tev dibenaa  ::

----------


## Pinguin

Netaisos PWM organizeet, bet tikai meeriit un izlseegt.

----------


## kaspich

FAIL. man patiik shis vaards. es teiktu, ka shim uzdevumam Arduino ir pa svaku. te kaa minimums - 2gab. Tiger Sharc prochus + kaadu grafisko akseleratoru.
pinguin, es atvainojos, ja Tev skjiet, ka es Tevi nenoveerteeju, bet..
man skjiet, ka sasnieguma virsotine [ar Tavaam zinaashanaam] varetu buut - komparatorinjsh, kas atsleedzi motoriiti un kaadu periodu To. kaads veel mikrokontrolieris. tas tak ir cirks..

----------


## Pinguin

Plaanoju to ko saprotu un speeju izdariit  - par to kas jaadara ar komparatoru (taa lai nebuutu gljuku) skaidriibas nav, un Tu jau arii izskaidrot necenties - tik par dibeniem domaa  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, es esmu atveerts sadarbiibai. ja razhojiet labu smigu, var norekjinaties smigaa. ja ko maaki, varam izskatiit prieslikumus  :: 
cilveek, tas tev ir komerciaals projekts, nevis miileetaja nodarboshanaas. paskaidroshu - taadaa situaacijaa pieprasiit palielu apjomu haljavno konsultaaciju ir neetiski. taa nedara.

----------


## Pinguin

kaa jau teicu - tas iisti nav komerciaals pasaakums, vairaak tad jau miileetaaja. neviens man ne prasa, ne liek to dariit, vnk gribas uzlabot procesa kvalitaati, un lai cilveekiem eertaak. Ja tas buutu kaadam jaapaardod, vai no taa buutu atkariiga pelnjna - tad piekriitu - es pat neprasiitu, jo pirmkaart neeetiski nopelniit uz cita bezmaksas padoma (taa iisteniibaa nekad dziivee neesmu dariijis), otrkaart taadaa gadiijuma neriskeetu un neteereetu laiku shkjidram rezultaatam! Kautkas ju man sanaaks - nu jau Tu man asinis uzsiti - ja nesanaaks ar to verkji aizskruuveet tos korkjus (sakariigi) - goda vaards, iebaaziishu tur kur ieteici  :: 

Diemzheel shmigu nerazhojam, taa kaa diezvai kko varu piedaavaat... man jau liekas, ka Tev kaa speciaalistam jaabuut tikai diviem variantiem - vai nu pa kruto un par pilnu taksi, vai nu haljavnijs padoms, bez jebkaadas atbildiibas par rezultaatu. 
Vieniigais par ko briinos - ir tas, ka sheit nedominee elektronikas studentu idejas un viedoklji. Ko tad tie - call of duty tik speele vai?

----------


## kaspich

> .. nu jau Tu man asinis uzsiti - ja nesanaaks ar to verkji aizskruuveet tos korkjus (sakariigi) - goda vaards, iebaaziishu tur kur ieteici


 tad jau mani monologi nebija velti  ::  cep tik augshaa!  :: 

haljavnie padomi:
1. tiem DC motoriem ir baiga mehaaniskaa inerce. ja nevis noiisini tinumus [sasleedzot], bet paartrauc kjeedi - taa buus veel lielaaka; lai sho risinaatu, vajag preteejas polaritaates 'izsitienu'. lai to vispaar vareetu uztaisit - vajag vai nu tiltu izejaa, vai 2polaaru baroshanu;
2. normaalu darbiibu panaaksi, ja pievilkshanas laikaa stabilizeesi apgriezienus [ar pozitiivu I atpaklajsaiti], nevis ar konstantu U [veel  vairaak - ja ar nestabilizeetu]. un sho pozitiivo I atpakaljsaiti vajag realizeet hardwariski [softiski - pilniigs murgs].
kopaa ar visu ieprieksheejo, ko esmu rakstiijis - vajadzeetu kam sanaakt. bet, vari dariit pilniigi preteji. es uz iebaashanas pasaakumu pat biljeti nopirkshu  ::

----------


## Pinguin

1. Tapec jau biju iecerejis izmantot releju, lai varu pie atsleegshanas noisinat tinumus caur 87a kaaju, vai arii padodot pretpolaaru ''pretsitienu" caur citu releju (arii izmantojot 87a kaaju, lai nepieljautu nejaushu abu polaritaashu iesleegshanu vienlaiciigi) kuru vadiitu cita mikrokontloriera izeja, lai varu mainiit pretsitiena garumu. 

Bet nu labi - jau sapratu, ka relejus izmantot nav ok, tapec centiishos izburties liidz tranzistoriem. 

2. Par shito veel man jaapalasa, bet vai tad es driikstu iejaukties I padevee, ja man vinja izmainja ir jaameera?
otrkaart - korkjis lidz pasham galam skruuveejas ljoti viegli, tikai peedeejaa briidii slodze palielinaas saaktu samazinaat motora griesanaas aatrumu. Bet sanaak ka tajaa briidii jau faktiski dzineejam jaasaak/tulit bus jasaak staaties, taadeelj ja vinjsh samazinaas apgriezienus - tas tikai palidzes samazinaat neveelamo inerci. Vai tieshaam domaa ka apgriezienu stabilizaaciju vajag?

----------


## kaspich

nu, par kaut kaadam kolaam es Tev varu saziimeet taas izejas [te gan jaaskataas - ar PWM, vai analogi].
nu, kaapeec gan Tu nevareetu veidot pozitiivu I atpakaljsaiti, un vienlaiciigi kontroleet to ar treshold?
piedevaam, ja stabilizee RPM, tad - peec treshold sasniegshanas iesleedz/atstaaj ieslegtu motoru laiku T.
tas ljaus vienmeeriigi piegriezt visus korkjus. tb, piegrieziisi konkreetu lenkji [peec bliiveshanas materiaala sasniegshanas].

----------


## heinrx

esmu zaļš gurķis,bet plaši izmanto dc motora bremzēšanu ar releju noīsinot tinumus un nekas,tieši manam met. pusautomātam šādi tas bij atrisināts,ja tu uz to dzinēju padosi pretpolāru pretsitienu ,man domāt,tu nespēsi mainīt ogles un sadedzinātos kolektorus,pateicoties tam ka reduktorā tiek izmantots liels zobrats ar salīdzinoši mazu ātrumu,viņš pats par sevi jau diezgan ātri bremzējas,un sametot tinumus uz īso dzinēja eds viņu itin viegli nobremzēs.
apgriezienus varētu stabilizēt izmantojot dzinējus kam jau tas ir paredzēts,logu pacēlājos diezgan bieži manīti motoriņi kuriem galā ir maziņš verķītis no kura tad arī vadība nolasa apgriezienus(tiesa gan nav ne jausmas kādā veidā,bet nu tas jau ir realizēts sen un tiek izmantots)
piedodied ka iemaisos jūsu diskusijā ,bet nu neredzēju ka kāds pieminētu šo apgriezienu regulēšanas iespēju.
starp citu dažos ne auto saistītos aparātos arī ir gadījies manīt šo motora apgriezienu regulēšanas paņēmienumtiesa gan tikai bildēs ::

----------


## kaspich

te tulinj sanaaks liidzigi kaa Melvinam ar taam olimpiaadem, bet:
es esmu gan gaismu efektorus taisiijis uz shiem te dzineejiem [kas bildees], gan analogji, gan PWM [ko taisa 84 pic, kuram PWM izejas nebija], ar pretsitieniem, mainaamiem aatrumiem. esmu taisiijis arii pozitiivas I atpakaljsaites aatruma stabilizeeshanas [MC eeraa], gan peec holla/citiem devejeiem veidojis kompensaacijas, PLL sisteemas. tb, knicku chital.

ar degoshiem kolektoriem/slotinjaam probleemas bija peedeejaas. juka aaraa plastmasas reduktori. dila zobrati. liidz tam, ka kjiileeja.
par teemu 'liels zobrats' - nu, hvz, kas kuram liels, tur tak dazhaadi reduktori, dazhadi zobrati.. taa nenopietni izklausaas.
te buutu jaasaprot, kaadu griezes momentu vajag. ja palielu, tad redukcijas koefs buus ar 4 ciparu skaitli rakstaams, un inerece kaadu. nu, liidz sekundei. ok, to var njemt veeraa, bet tai ir jaabuut nemainiigai.

te ir naakoshaa teema - iespeejams/varbuut sakumaa vajag max lielu aatrumu? lai ekonometu laiku. kaa strauji aug I, taa paariet uz pievilkshanas aatrumu, kas ir buutiski mazaaks?

----------


## tornislv

nelasīju jūsu murgus 80 postu garumā, bet eksistē jau arī elektriski-mehāniskas bremzes, protams, ar dilstošajiem elementiem, bet toties ar tām var rotējošo elementu nolikt mierā ļoti ātri (nu, cik fizika ļauj)  ::

----------


## frukc

> Vieniigais par ko briinos - ir tas, ka sheit nedominee elektronikas studentu idejas un viedoklji. Ko tad tie - call of duty tik speele vai?


 a kā Tev šķiet? nebrīnītos, ja viņus kaspich te jau ir iztrenkājis.

----------


## kaspich

o jaa, 
es esmu vainigs pie visam nelaimeem. 
es esmu vainigs, ka cilveeks peec elektronikas bakalaura ieguushanas nepaziist detaljas.
es esmu vainiigs, ka elektronikas speci nemaak 1 kaskaades DC rezhimus sareekjinaat.
es esmu vainiigs, ka vinji ir tik tupi, ka nemaak netaa pat atrast, kaa to sareekjinaat.
es esmu vainiigs, ka vinjiem ir iisi kraani, un tie pashi staav reizi meenesii. un, kad staav, taapat nejeedz, ko/kaa pareizi dariit.

p.s. es atvainojos, bet man ljoti interesee, kaadas varetu buut taas 'studentu' idejas? te gana daudz fantastisku nerisinaajumu tika mineeti.

o, jaauztaisa aptauja

----------


## frukc

biju domājis, kā joku. bet kāds visu uztver ļoti personiski.

----------


## kaspich

es jau arii  ::  es tikai ceru, ka daudzi nopietni atbildees jaunajaa aptaujaa.. bet, izskataas, ka esmu riktiigs luuzers, jo pat to nesanaaca izveidot  ::

----------


## Pinguin

> te tulinj sanaaks liidzigi kaa Melvinam ar taam olimpiaadem, bet:
> te buutu jaasaprot, kaadu griezes momentu vajag. ja palielu, tad redukcijas koefs buus ar 4 ciparu skaitli rakstaams, un inerece kaadu. nu, liidz sekundei. ok, to var njemt veeraa, bet tai ir jaabuut nemainiigai.
> 
> te ir naakoshaa teema - iespeejams/varbuut sakumaa vajag max lielu aatrumu? lai ekonometu laiku. kaa strauji aug I, taa paariet uz pievilkshanas aatrumu, kas ir buutiski mazaaks?


 Griezes moments lidz 5 Nm. Izejas apgriezieni ap 240.  inerce - gruuti iedomaaties, droshvien 0,5-1 sekundes. 

Bet tikko saaku dommat, ka shi inerce, vareetu buut par lielu, jo bliiveejums ir ciets un saspiezhas maz, attieciigi pievilkshanas speeks piaaug laviinveidiigi - tikko paarbaudiiju, tad kad slodze saak pieaugt, var pagriezt pa 45 graadiem un jau viss. 
Tatad jaaskataas vai ar visu elektrisko bremzeeshanu apstaashanaas laiks kopsh I palielinaashanaas nebuutu par ilgu.

----------


## Tārps

Tikko noskatījos pa "EinsPlus" raidījumu "Sendung mit Mauss" . Rādīja kā ražo zobu pastu. Desmit tūbiņām vienlaicīgi uzskrūvēja vāciņus, un protams, kontrolējās attālums starp tūbiņas augšu (atduri un uzgriežņa galu). Kā gan citādi var, ja visiem uzgriežņiem un tūbiņām vītne sākas dažādās fāzēs. Tāda nu ir robototehnika.
  Bet ja nu kāds grib attdarināt ķīniešu ražošanu, tad ........., lai veicas Jaunajā gadā !!!

----------


## Vikings

Nu bet ar ko ir sliktāks variants, kad tiek kontrolēts pievilkšanas spēks? Ir skaidrs, ka materiāls pievilkts ar noteiktu spēku, attiecīgi, pudele ir ciet. Drīzāk varētu kontrolēt vai pievilkšanās nav notikusi pārāk ātri, piemēram, šķībi uzlikta korķa dēļ.

----------


## kaspich

es pieljauju domu, ka katra korkjii bija atsperiite, kas tos, kuriem faaze sagadiijaas 'ar apsteigshanu', neljaava paarvilkt. un kopeejaa griezes momenta ierobezhoshana. tad tas pat vareetu straadaat [pie preciizas mehanikas].

----------


## Pinguin

> Tikko noskatījos pa "EinsPlus" raidījumu "Sendung mit Mauss" . Rādīja kā ražo zobu pastu. Desmit tūbiņām vienlaicīgi uzskrūvēja vāciņus, un protams, kontrolējās attālums starp tūbiņas augšu (atduri un uzgriežņa galu). Kā gan citādi var, ja visiem uzgriežņiem un tūbiņām vītne sākas dažādās fāzēs. Tāda nu ir robototehnika.
> Bet ja nu kāds grib attdarināt ķīniešu ražošanu, tad ........., lai veicas Jaunajā gadā !!!


 Tu kautko smagi jauc. Skruuveshana TIKAI pec attaluma nav iespejama un nenotiek nekur! Visdrizak skatoties neizproti mehaanisma darbiibu. 
Kaa papildus paarbaude kaa Vikings raksta - jā varbuut
Paldies par noveeleejumiem jaunajaa gadaa  ::

----------


## Tārps

Jā, skaidrs. Katrs to bildi mālē pēc sava ģīmja un līdzības.
Ja jau reiz ir tik nepārvarama kāre pēc skrūvēšanas ar "atduršanos" un to visu gribas ar urbmašīnu, un pa pāris naudiņām, tad ....
Jādodas uz bērnu rotaļlietu veikalu un jānopērk tās mašīnītes, kas brauc līdz pirmajam šķērslim, atduras, apstājas, ieslēdzas reversā kustība.
Būs i strāvas kontrole, i ķīniešu platīte, i par pāris naudiņām. Ideāli kā vēlies, tikai diez vai būs pa spēkam pašam to visu sajūgt kopā ar urbmašīnu....
Ak jā, Tu minēji kaut ko par releju vai palaidēju - nu tad jau viss būs kārtībā.

   Ja esi tik liels auto specs, tad padomā, pēc kādiem principiem tiek līmēti priekšējie stikli savā vietā, vai arī pēc piespiešanas spēka ? Vai tomēr tiek mērīts attālums un kontrolēta pozīcija ar milimetra simtdaļām, kā to dara 21. gadsimtā !!? 

  p.s. 
        Arī motora galvas pievilkšana ar spēka kontroli ir pareiza tikai ar jaunām tapskrūvēm un jauniem uzgriežņiem, un jaunu galvas blīvi. Pārējos gadījumos tas viss ir hu....a.

----------


## Pinguin

kautkur iecikleejies esi. Un jebkuram argumentam liec pretii nelogjiskas atrunas. 

Vai pats savām acīm esi redzējis skruvejamās iekartas, ķīniešu, poļu, itāļu, amerikāņu? Vai esi bijis kaut vienā ražotnē, kura izgatavo šādas lietas, vai arī ražotnē, kura izmanto? 
Tu pat atrast teorētisku aprakstu, vai video, vai bildi tādai iekārtai nevarētu, jo tāda vienkārši neeksistē. 

Acimredzot tev par fiziku ir ļoti maza saprašana, jo nespēj iztēloties pat paša vienkāršākā mehānisma - skrūves fizikālos procesus. Mēģini iztēloties kāda varētu būt līkne griešanas spēkam, leņķim, lineārajam pārvietojumam, brīdī kad skrūve tiek ieskrūvēta "lidz galam"

ā, un runājot par galvas skrūvēšanu - laikam par mopēdiem runā - ja jau domā, ka galvu skrūvējot vajag jaunus UZGRIEŽŅUS  ::   ::   ::  


vispār... kapēc tu tā esi iesprindzis, ka sāc kasīties?

----------


## Tārps

Jā, esmu redzējis normālas robototehnikas līnijas un nedaudz sajēga arī par automātiku ir, un zinu kā pasaulē strādā. Bet zinu arī kā strādā daļa ķīniešu.

   Jau pirmajā postā :
"1. Kadi dzineeja veidi shim nolukam butu piemeroti? Universalie mainjstravas, lidzstravas, asinhronie, vai kadi citi. (pashlaik ir pieejams vienfazu asinhronais ar iebuveto palaishanas kontuuru, bet pieljauju ka shis nav vis piemerotakais)
 2. Kuram dzineja tipam patereatais I (vismaz es ta domaju ka jemera I) visvairak mainas atkariba no slodzes? (no taa izriet reguleeshanas precizitaate)"

 spīd cauri pa "visām šuvēm", ka ar elektrības un elektronikas jautājumiem tā ir kā ir.

 Un tad vēl šis pēdējais " runājot par galvas skrūvēšanu - laikam par mopēdiem runā - ja jau domā, ka galvu skrūvējot vajag jaunus UZGRIEŽŅUS"
pilnīgi noteikti norāda, ka arī ar motoriem esi uz "Jūs". 

  Tad kura nozare tad ir Tava stiprā puse? 
 Un par tām pudelītēm - šeit vairāki ir jautājuši par konkrētu mērķi. Bez atbildes. Lai aizskrūvētu pāris tūkstošus vietējās nozīmes tirgum, jau nevajag automātu. Ja gribi iekarot pasauli, tad diez vai bez profesionālas līnijas iztiksi. Bet nu, kas zin, var būt saļarku liesi kočiņu pudelēs.

----------


## Pinguin

kas tev par vainu? 

Nerunaa vispaariigi - pasaki cik ruupniicas kur skruve korķis esi bijis, cik ražotnes esi vadījis vai jebko citu, bet konkrētu, lai varu spriest par Tavu kompetenci ražošanas tejnoloģiskajos procesos.

 par elektronikas lietam  - to jau pasha sakuma uzsveru, ka nav mana stipraa puse, taa kaa ko tu tagat centies pieraadiit? to ko es jau sen esmu pateicis?

2. paradi kuram auto galvu velk ar uzgriežņiem  ::  cik galvas esi pievilcis? 

3. Kapec tev liekas, ka man vajag tavu viedokli par to ko un kaa vajag? Esmu skaidri pateicis savas vēlmes, un vieniigais padoms kas man vajadzīgs ir attiecībā uz vēmju realizēšanas elektrisko pusi. 
Ludzu nepiesārņo šo tēmu, vai nu palidzi, vai nepalidzi - kāds tev labums no tukšas muldēšanas? hobijs?

----------


## smoketester

Es neesmu bijis rūpnīcās kur skrūvē korķus, bet ceru ka arī tur darbojas fizikas likumi.
DC motoram ar reduktoru ir (kā jau šeit tika minēts) ir liela inerce. 
I nav proporcionāls griezes momentam uz korķa, bet gan griezes momentam kas darbojas uz motora enkura. 
Ja inerci neņem vērā tad var izmantot barošanai U kas nodrošina 240 rmp, ar max I ierobežojumu kas atbilst 5 Nm.
Varbūt sarēķinot PID regulātora koeficientus un vadot bipolāru spriegumu var kompensēt šo inerci. 
Es dotu priekšroku berzes sajūgam vai iepriekš nospriegotai atsperītei uz 5 Nm kopā ar slēdzi.
Kad sāk izslīdēt sajūgs vai atspere sāk papildus uzvilkties (nedaudz vairāk par 5Nm ) nostrādā devējs vai slēdzis kas izslēdz motoru.
Atsperes gājiens nodrošinātu motora apstāšanos nemainot griezes momentu.

----------

